# From Outbox to Sent Box



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

It has just taken an hour for a PM to move from my outbox to my sent box. Does this mean it has taken an hour for it to be sent, or just an hour for the system to update?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

*I*IRC (and it's a BIG IF).....

when you send an IM, it sits in your OUTBOX.

When the recipient reads it, it moves to your SENT BOX.

Bit like an Outlook read reciept - but different!


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

> There are three primary ways to send a private message. First, you may go your private messaging center and click New Post. Secondly, you may click Post Reply from a private message you are reading. Finally, you may click the PMlink on any user's profile or post.
> 
> The posting form is identical to the normal posting form with a few exceptions:
> 
> ...


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Sorry if this is stated but if you delete messages that are still sitting in your outbox, does that mean that the recipient will not get the message if it has been not sent to the 'sent' box? Sorry for being dumb


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Abi - I think that is the case, yes 

Kevin - may be worth shouting about this?
Might explain a few instances of 'didn't get your PM' that are floating about?


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Thank you


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Thank you


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=23622 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Over and out Roger and well explained:0.

Thank you.

I like this new forum now I am getting used to it


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Well I have had several PM messages that have totally dissapeared ! I have had to post personal stuff on the public board ...


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

I've had one pop up tonight....

'you have a new message'

Oh goody, someone wants to talk to me 

oh - no new messages 

someone must be quick on the delete methinks!

seems a tad strange tho....


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I keep getting lots of pop up messages telling me I have new messages in my inbox on the forum aswell as my outlook aswell?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

ABi - check your profile settings - there are 2 seperate settings for PM notification.

1 of them pops up the 'you have a new message' pop up, and the other one sends you an email to the same effect.

I'm guessing you have them both ticked


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Thank you D.I.R.Y - I will check


----------

